# idle problem



## jmp397 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have an mtd with a briggs and stratton 42000042a707-2238-e1 twin and cant seem to get idle smooth. the mechanism where cable attaches is very loose in idle position but then tightens as throttle is turned up. Also throttle cam when it engages governor rod will slip off at max position some time. I have looked for screws or bolts missing or loose but have found nothing. Idle is pulsating up and down until blades are engaged.


----------

